# Apparte



## infinite sadness

Salve amici, 
ho notato qua e là nel web che molti giovani usano il termine "apparte".
Sono io che sono troppo vecchio e non aggiornato coi nuovi vocaboli o è da considerare un errore?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

In che tipo ti frase??

Apparte il fatto che tu ....

Così?

Facci qualche esempio!!

Se è così: non è linguaggio giovanile... penso che anche qualche "vecchietto" non conosca l'ortografia!


----------



## la italianilla

infinite sadness said:


> Salve amici,
> ho notato qua e là nel web che molti giovani usano il termine "apparte".
> Sono io che sono troppo vecchio e non aggiornato coi nuovi vocaboli o è da considerare un errore?



Io lo considereri come un *o*rrore! 
Nel web trovo che:
De Mauro: Non ho trovato occorrenze per apparte;
Devoto Oli 2007: non presenta alcun lemma sotto la voce "apparte";

Però ho notato che un mio amico di Roma lo scrive spesso...non sto dicendo che i romani lo usino eh, per carità, però lui sì. Attendiamo altri pareri


----------



## federicoft

Non esiste in italiano, non ne dà attestazione alcun vocabolario, non lo scriverei per nessuna ragione al mondo, ma nulla vieta di pensare che forse esisterà da qui a qualche anno.
A+parte, raddoppiamento fonosintattico e ottieni apparte.
Procedimento _assolutamente _identico ad affatto, accanto, ecc.

Giusto no di certo, ma orrore men che meno.


----------



## infinite sadness

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> In che tipo ti frase??
> 
> Apparte il fatto che tu ....
> 
> Così?
> 
> Facci qualche esempio!!
> 
> Se è così: non è linguaggio giovanile... penso che anche qualche "vecchietto" non conosca l'ortografia!


Apparte il fatto che avvolte pure io sbaglio, comunque l'esempio è quello.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma a me sembra ovvio che non ci sia sul vocabolario, mica fa parte del verbo "appartare".
E' solo una grafia errata dovuta al famoso (ehm, famoso per gli _habitués _di questo forum ) raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## cerchi

E' bruttissimo...comunque si usa molto anche _apposto, tutto apposto! _Sbagliato e brutto pure questo.....


----------



## bubu7

Si tratta di una normale variante della locuzione _a parte_.
Il GRADIT la riporta come variante letteraria.
Accettabilissima, quindi. 

Eccone un esempio in Leopardi:



> e regolarsi con leggi apparte, e indipendenti dalle leggi universali della natura...(_Zibaldone di pensieri_, 14 novembre 1820)


----------



## sabrinita85

Vabbè, Leopardi scriveva pure _*sé stesso_...


----------



## MünchnerFax

sabrinita85 said:


> Vabbè, Leopardi scriveva pure _*sé stesso_...


Il che è correttissimo, vedi Garzanti:
_spesso rafforzato da stesso o __medesimo, e in questo caso *può* _(non "deve") _essere anche scritto senza l'accento.
_Comunque qui si parla di _apparte_, non di Leopardi né di _sé stesso_. Mi raccomando.


----------



## cerchi

Concordo, MünchnerFax ....si leggono certi orrori e non li sopporto....sarà forse perché il mio primo vocabolario è stato "Il Piccolo Palazzi" ?


----------



## gabrigabri

bubu7 said:


> Si tratta di una normale variante della locuzione _a parte_.
> Il GRADIT la riporta come variante letteraria.
> Accettabilissima, quindi.
> 
> Eccone un esempio in Leopardi:


 

Beh, dicendo che è accettabilissimo scherzi, no??

Sfido a scrivere in un tema "apparte" e vedere quanti professori non lo correggono!

(Non per uscire fuori tema: ma secondo me è anacronistico riferirsi sempre a scrittori vissuti decenni, secoli fa, come fanno i dizionari. Se Dante avesse scritto all'epoca sua "a me mi piace andare a chaccia", non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma oggi sarebbe, almeno per me, inaccettabile, anche se qualche dizionario potrebbe riportarlo!).


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Beh, dicendo che è accettabilissimo scherzi, no??
> 
> Sfido a scrivere in un tema "apparte" e vedere quanti professori non lo correggono!
> 
> (Non per uscire fuori tema: ma secondo me è anacronistico riferirsi sempre a scrittori vissuti decenni, secoli fa, come fanno i dizionari. Se Dante avesse scritto all'epoca sua "a me mi piace andare a chaccia", non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma oggi sarebbe, almeno per me, inaccettabile, anche se qualche dizionario potrebbe riportarlo!).


Bravo, è proprio quello che penso anche io.


----------



## infinite sadness

Concordo. Il fatto che sia una variante letteraria non significa che sia una variante "normale".
Comunque ringrazio bubusette per l'interessante citazione.


----------



## bubu7

È sempre consigliabile non trascurare le sfumature.

Ad esempio, le differenze tre _errato_ o _sbagliato_, _accettabile_ e _consigliabile_.
Oppure lo scrivere un termine su un blog, in un'opera letteraria, in un tema alle elementari o al liceo (tenuto anche conto del non omogeneo grado di preparazione dei nostri insegnanti).
Infine, per variante "normale", intendevo una variante che, nella forma univerbata, rispetta la normale regola del raddoppiamento fonosintattico.
Si tratta quindi di una forma accettabilissima perché presente nella nostra tradizione letteraria e che rispetta tutte le regole della lingua italiana più genuina.


----------



## cityofgod

infinite sadness said:


> Salve amici,
> ho notato qua e là nel web che molti giovani usano il termine "apparte".
> Sono io che sono troppo vecchio e non aggiornato coi nuovi vocaboli o è da considerare un errore?


 
E' veramente una forzatura.
Chi lo scrive è un ignorante o semplicemente vuole accostare inconsapevolmente la lingua italiana a quelle del nord europa che uniscono le parole.
Ergo, non prendeteli come esempi da seguire !

*C of God*


----------



## bubu7

cityofgod said:


> Chi lo scrive è un ignorante...


A me sembra quantomeno (o _quanto meno_ ) eccessivo definire in codesto modo chi usa una variante riportata dal vocabolario come _letteraria_ e usata da uno dei nostri maggiori scrittori. 
Sul resto non mi pronuncio perché è lampante che l'italiano ha sempre operato certe fusioni di termini.


----------



## Crisidelm

Al liceo la mia professoressa di Italiano mi sottolineava sempre "sé stesso" in rosso, e io, dopo l'ennessimo tema corretto, andai da lei a discutere in modo franco e aperto sul perché: alla fine lei mi diede ragione, e da allora in poi non mi corresse più al riguardo. E anche nel forum dell'Accademia della Crusca ho potuto vedere come ormai sia chiaro che "sé stesso" non possa essere ritenuto un errore.
Su "apparte", mi sorprende che molti qui storcano il naso: grazie al cielo, l'Italiano continua a evolversi e assumere nuove forme e parole.


----------



## la italianilla

Crisidelm said:


> ....CUT
> Su "apparte", mi sorprende che molti qui storcano il naso: grazie al cielo, l'Italiano continua a evolversi e assumere nuove forme e parole.



Sì però ragazzi un conto è quando l'evoluzione è riconosciuta dall'accademia della Crusca come il famoso caso di "A me mi" o i casi del passato  raddoppiamento fonosintattico come giustamente detto affatto= a+ fato, accanto, ecc. Ma questi son già stati riconosciuti. Va bene fare un'analisi della nostra lingua su una futura l'evoluzione, ma non è che possiamo anticipare l'evoluzione dando addirittura per buoni, già in anticipo, certi vocaboli. Per ora, secondo il mio umile parere, _apparte_ dovrebbe esser un errore. Ok supponiamo che un giorno sarà accettato per via del raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Ma supponiamolo e basta, non esageriamo anche perché chi deve imparare la nostra lingua è meglio che impari le cose CERTE, non future evoluzioni che per ora non son considerate correte. 
Non è questione di storcere il naso, è questione che per ora non sta su nessun dizionario...comunque anch'io da piccina ho avuto il Piccolo Palazzi


----------



## cityofgod

la italianilla said:


> Sì però ragazzi un conto è quando l'evoluzione è riconosciuta dall'accademia della Crusca come il famoso caso di "A me mi" o i casi del passato raddoppiamento fonosintattico come giustamente detto affatto= a+ fato, accanto, ecc. Ma questi son già stati riconosciuti. Va bene fare un'analisi della nostra lingua su una futura l'evoluzione, ma non è che possiamo anticipare l'evoluzione dando addirittura per buoni, già in anticipo, certi vocaboli. Per ora, secondo il mio umile parere, _apparte_ dovrebbe esser un errore. Ok supponiamo che un giorno sarà accettato per via del raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Ma supponiamolo e basta, non esageriamo anche perché chi deve imparare la nostra lingua è meglio che impari le cose CERTE, non future evoluzioni che per ora non son considerate correte.
> Non è questione di storcere il naso, è questione che per ora non sta su nessun dizionario...comunque anch'io da piccina ho avuto il Piccolo Palazzi


 
Non solo, ma il fatto che lo abbia utilizzato uno dei più illustri scrittori italiani non implica che domani possa scrivere un articolo su un giornale con la parola APPARTE.
Bisogna sempre contestualizzare: esiste un italiano aulico, poco o per nulla attuale o addirittura inutilizzabile, ed un italiano dei giorni nostri che include anche delle licenze poetiche.


----------



## Crisidelm

la italianilla said:


> Sì però ragazzi un conto è quando l'evoluzione è riconosciuta dall'accademia della Crusca come il famoso caso di "A me mi" o i casi del passato raddoppiamento fonosintattico come giustamente detto affatto= a+ fato, accanto, ecc. Ma questi son già stati riconosciuti. Va bene fare un'analisi della nostra lingua su una futura l'evoluzione, ma non è che possiamo anticipare l'evoluzione dando addirittura per buoni, già in anticipo, certi vocaboli. Per ora, secondo il mio umile parere, _apparte_ dovrebbe esser un errore. Ok supponiamo che un giorno sarà accettato per via del raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Ma supponiamolo e basta, non esageriamo anche perché chi deve imparare la nostra lingua è meglio che impari le cose CERTE, non future evoluzioni che per ora non son considerate correte.
> Non è questione di storcere il naso, è questione che per ora non sta su nessun dizionario...comunque anch'io da piccina ho avuto il Piccolo Palazzi


 
Chissà se il primo che scrisse "apposta" lo sapeva...
E' una visione troppo rigida per quel che mi riguarda, dev'essere l'anima del poeta in me...


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Non è questione di storcere il naso, è questione che per ora non sta su nessun dizionario...comunque anch'io da piccina ho avuto il Piccolo Palazzi


 
Forse non hai letto con molta attenzione un mio precedente intervento (il numero 8) in cui c'è scritto:



bubu7 said:


> Si tratta di una normale variante della locuzione _a parte_.
> Il GRADIT la riporta come variante letteraria.


Per chi non lo sapesse ricordo che il GRADIT è un dizionario in sei volumi più due aggiornamenti e rappresenta il più importante e moderno (1999-2007) dizionario dell'uso della lingua italiana. Quindi anche i termini appartenenti al registro letterario sono attuali e non obsoleti.
Però, a questo punto, lascio lo spazio agli altri interventi ché mi sembra di aver chiarito a sufficienza la mia posizione.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Forse non hai letto con molta attenzione un mio precedente intervento (il numero 8) in cui c'è scritto:
> 
> 
> Per chi non lo sapesse ricordo che il GRADIT è un dizionario in sei volumi più due aggiornamenti e rappresenta il più importante e moderno (1999-2007) dizionario dell'uso della lingua italiana. Quindi anche i termini appartenenti al registro letterario sono attuali e non obsoleti.
> Però, a questo punto, lascio lo spazio agli altri interventi ché mi sembra di aver chiarito a sufficienza la mia posizione.



Ci tengo a sottolineare che non era assolutamente mia intenzione offendere qualcuno né dire che le idee degli altri sono troppo "evolutive" né imporre le mie rigide ecc. 
Discorso relativo al "passato": _secondo me_ (ci tengo a sotolinearlo, non voglio assolutamente dettare legge...ci mancherebbe altro) se "apparte" fa parte di quel registro dell'italiano del passato va considerato come corretto _in quel determinato contesto_. Così, allo stesso modo, potrebbe esser considerato di nuovo corretto in un contesto futuro qualora lo si introducesse di nuovo come variante nell'uso _odierno_. Per ora, come tu bubu hai giustamente detto, è stato catologato nel Gradit come:


> Si tratta di una normale variante della locuzione a parte.
> Il GRADIT la riporta come variante letteraria.



cioè si tratta appunto di una _variante letteraria_. A meno che non ci si senta tutti letterati, io no personalmente, e non penso neppure che lo sia il quindicenne che scrive sul blog o su un forum (qualunque sia l'argomento, per carità, non sto dando dell'ignorante al quindicenne, ma non penso che usi "apparte" in quanto variante letteraria) perché il nostro infinite sadness dice appunto di averlo notato in giro per il web, non credo sia scontata come cosa. Cioè io dico solo che, nella mia carriera scolastica, i miei professori non mi hanno mai accettato come "moderni" e "attuali" termini di questo genere. Cioè mi venivano segnati in "rosso"...
Ho capito invece che per te "Quindi anche i termini appartenenti al registro letterario sono attuali e non obsoleti." e accetto pienamente la cosa, ma per me sarebbe bello se fosse una cosa accettata da tutti, anche da professori e e insegnanti...

Discorso "futuro": già sappiamo che _sopratutto_ e _soprattutto_ sono entrambi corretti. Io cerco nel dizionario "sopratutto" e trovo "variante di soprattutto" e ci sta tutta. Quello che intendevo dire io è che quando cercando "apparte" troverò "variante di a parte" (e non variante letteraria) allora per me sarà possibile accettarlo pienamente, però a quel punto sarà anche corretto insegnarlo ai bimbi di 5 anni quando iniziano la scuola o agli stranieri che imparano la nostra lingua...mentre ora purtroppo non mi pare che sia così. Tutto qui. 
Spero di non averti offeso e se l'avessi fatto mi scuso di nuovo, davvero non era mia intenzione!


----------



## Crisidelm

Sapessi quante volte ho fatto ricredere le mie professoresse d'Italiano (peraltro bravissime)...molto spesso i professori sottolineano con il rosso non perché un forma sia assolutamente erronea, ma piuttosto  perché temono sia frutto di pigrizia o trascuratezza nello scrivere. Se vengono a capire che così non è, ovvero che dietro quella scelta verbale c'è un chiaro intento e una netta comprensione della "materia", non è raro che smettano di considerare come errore ciò che tale non è.
Quello che ci viene insegnato a scuola è, dev'essere e non può essere altro che il M.C.D., il minimo comun denominatore della lingua, non un totem, un moloch rigido e impenetrabile cui sottostare con timore e sgomento. Voler ricondurre tutte le questioni linguistiche al M.C.D. trovo che sia un po' miope.


----------



## Stiannu

Proprio perché chi ha iniziato il thread ha trovato la forma "apparte" in giro per il web e presumibilmente in uso soprattutto tra i giovani, presumo che in questo caso sia interpretabile come una trascrizione semischerzosa di una pronuncia un po' strascicata, piuttosto che come una forma arcaica o letteraria.
Anch'io in chat e via mail uso spesso le forme "tutt'apposto" o "vabbene" o "eccerto!"... l'importante è ricordarsi la grafia corretta e saperla adottare nei contesti che lo richiedono (sarebbe effettivamente preoccupante trovare nei temi o negli esami scritti forme come "xché", "ke", "nn" o "TVB").


----------

